# problem using arrow keys with flash games



## n.blyth (Oct 30, 2008)

Please help, I'm trying to play the games on the Ben 10 site but when I use the arrow keys to play it just makes the page go up, down and sideways. V. annoying!!! 
How do I stop the flash window from moving about???
It's probably very simple to solve but I haven't got a clue....
Thanks for any help received
N
:4-dontkno


----------



## Sadian12 (Oct 31, 2008)

Even though this might be a little too late and you might have figured it out before, but... All you have to do is click on the game with the mouse. In the game, not the outside parts. That MIGHT resolve your problem. But your problem might be different.


----------



## jimmyev (Jan 3, 2010)

I have a problem with flash game controls. When I tell the character to move in a direction, the computer often thinks that i'm still pushing the button even after I take my finger off of it. :sigh: It's hard to kill zombies when your walking in to them. Any advice?


----------

